# I feel pretty...oh so pretty!



## Joiseygal

I decided to make a simple ground breaker because I still have so many props to complete before Halloween. Anyway I am almost complete with this prop, but I'm not sure if my ground breaker should be bald or have hair? I thought I would display the photos with the different hair styles and I could get your opinions on which one to choose. I believe when I was trying the different wigs on my ground breaker that I heard it singing the song, "I feel pretty"! Anyway let me know what you thinks?









1.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## Joiseygal

5.








6.








7.








8.








9.


----------



## thealmightyzenk

Well if your goin for scary I'd use somethin like 5 or 9. IMO it would look really good if you thinned out the hair. You could probably just cut a few handfulls of hair off and use liquid nails or super glue to stick them on.


----------



## sharpobject

I think #8 looks like Carol Channing - lol
I agree with thealmightyzenk - maybe just a couple strands of hair here and there.
Great job Sharon !!


----------



## tot13

#9 definitely.

And slow down, you're making the rest of us look like slackers!


----------



## Joiseygal

sharpobject said:


> I think #8 looks like Carol Channing - lol
> I agree with thealmightyzenk - maybe just a couple strands of hair here and there.
> Great job Sharon !!


LOL...I just looked up Carol Channing's photo and I think you are right! I think you meant number 7 so I thought I would post the two photos together to show the resemblance.


----------



## IMU

ROFLMPLBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd go with just a little hair and not a full wig ... but #7 gets my vote!


----------



## Joiseygal

I thought I would have some fun with this prop before I displayed it. Yes I am definitely going for scary since almost all my props have blood on it. LOL...Tot I'm sorry if I'm making you all look like slackers!  Less hours at work and no life are mainly the cause of it. You know the scary thing is I have opportunities to go out, but I have more fun making props. I think I need AA for Halloween! Anyway here is another look I forgot to add.


----------



## tot13

Joiseygal said:


> I thought I would have some fun with this prop before I displayed it. Yes I am definitely going for scary since almost all my props have blood on it.* LOL...Tot I'm sorry if I'm making you all look like slackers!  Less hours at work and no life are mainly the cause of it. You know the scary thing is I have opportunities to go out, but I have more fun making props.* I think I need AA for Halloween! Anyway here is another look I forgot to add.
> 
> I know what you mean. My kids (in particular) think I have a problem because I'll choose making props over socializing, lol.
> 
> Hey, did the eyes come with the skull or did you make them?


----------



## Joiseygal

I bought them off of ebay. jsbay88 sells them and I love the way they look. I use them for almost all of my props. The price is right to.

http://cgi.ebay.com/8PCS-HALF-ROUND...46270125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0#ht_2465wt_1023


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, you are so demented

I vote either bald or just a few wisps of scraggly hair.


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Joisey, you are so demented


Thanks Roxy that is a compliment! 

Anyway I have sometime to work on finishing this prop so I will take the suggestion of having a few strands of hair, but if it doesn't look good than I will just have the bald look. I think I'm going to bulk the body up a little and change the shirt. I will post the picture of the finished prop later today.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I like him bald the best, but some thin scraggly gray hair (kind of like Riff-Raff from Rocky Horror) might look good too. I guess it depends if you're going for scary or a laugh. The rainbow wig, or pigtails will get a laugh I think.


----------



## The Creepster

What no mullet?


----------



## Eeeekim

lol! 4: pig tails and 7 jerry curl: crack me up. But is that what you going for?
but i'm with the Creepster: the Mullet really is the most horrifying hair style.


----------



## Warrant2000

Thank goodness I had just put down my cup of coffee, because when I got to the Carol Channy picture I lost it, and could have had hot coffee spewing forth from my nose.


----------



## Joiseygal

The Creepster said:


> What no mullet?


Sorry Creepster I don't have a mullet wig. Anyway if I had to do a side by side comparison than I would have to post your picture and I don't think you want me to do that! 



Eeeekim said:


> lol! 4: pig tails and 7 jerry curl: crack me up. But is that what you going for?
> but i'm with the Creepster: the Mullet really is the most horrifying hair style.


I like the pig tails and jerry curl also. I will eventually find a prop that I can use those wigs for.  I think I will hold off on this prop though. Anyway I will take a picture later tonight of the final prop. Thanks for posting! This thread was fun!


----------



## lowdwnrob

I say bald or #9 if you want hair.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OMG! I was just about to write that #7 looks just like Carol Channing!
ROFLMAO!

They both have the same facial expression. Does yours sing, "hello dolly?"

Ditch the hair....looks good bald IMHO, which is always right.


----------



## heresjohnny

Have you considered friar tuck?


----------



## Just Whisper

This thread is so funny I can't stop laughing. 

I agree with what everyone on here said. Even you. LOL I think the little bit of hair. I also think you should build a carol prop and have her singing hello dolly. that would be so scary.


----------



## Joiseygal

heresjohnny said:


> Have you considered friar tuck?


Oh my god I could just put him out in my graveyard with that haircut and that would be scary enough. Did he actually really cut his hair like that on purpose???? LOL...anyway I am also having fun with this thread, but I just took a picture of the finished product. I did go with the bald look because I just wasn't happy with the strands. I also put a sweater on it to give it a more bulky look. Next year when I'm not rushing I'm going to add a rotting flesh look. Sorry about the pictures, but I figure I would take the picture quickly because my neighbors think I'm strange already.  I usually don't have much privacy in my neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's screaming "WHERE'S MY HAIR?!?!?!"


----------



## hpropman

they all look like movie stars LOL:

1 - Howie Mandel
2 - Cher
3 - Lady Gaga
4 - Dorothy (wizard of Oz)
5 - Courtney Cox
6 - Greg Brady
7 - Joan Rivers
8 - Jaclyn Smith
9 - Ozzy Osborne (early days)
10 - Bozo the clown


----------



## Joiseygal

hpropman said:


> they all look like movie stars LOL:
> 
> 1 - Howie Mandel
> 2 - Cher
> 3 - Lady Gaga
> 4 - Dorothy (wizard of Oz)
> 5 - Courtney Cox
> 6 - Greg Brady
> 7 - Joan Rivers
> 8 - Jaclyn Smith
> 9 - Ozzy Osborne (early days)
> 10 - Bozo the clown


LOL Joe  That is a pretty good observation. I love the Lady Gaga and Howie Mandel one. I also agree with you about #4 as Dorthy. I think Carol Channing definitely gets number 7 spot!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i say go with number 6.

it looks awesome!


----------



## nixie

Nice groundbreaker! What a fun thread, thanks for the chuckles! I envy your collection of wigs! For a scary prop, I vote for bald too. Then again, I don't know why, but I'm loving the braids on #4!! 

I like to cut the fur from fur fabric, and just smoosh handfulls of it into adhesive applied to the head, then let the excess fall off. I like the look I get with that technique. Just something you might like to try sometime.


----------



## kprimm

#9 would be my choice for sure.


----------



## SuperCreep31

i believe 3 is Katy Perry...


----------



## Revenant

I realize I'm dating myself, but #6 is clearly Juan Epstein from Welcome Back Kotter.


----------



## morbidmike

very cool ground breaker I'd go bald like me and I have kinda brown eyes too so I'm kinda partial to bald LOL


----------



## hlmn

I love them all lets have a GB fashion show hehe


----------



## Joiseygal

Just wanted to show the picture I took during Halloween of my groundbreaker. He enjoyed all the different looks before we all came to a decision. Thanks again for your help hauntforum members.


----------



## sickNtwisted

I vote for #8! Carol Channing as a zombie SCARY!


----------



## nurseratchet

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...I just looked up Carol Channing's photo and I think you are right! I think you meant number 7 so I thought I would post the two photos together to show the resemblance.


Now thats funny!!!! I almost lost my bladder laughing at this one!


----------



## Demise

RoxyBlue said:


> He's screaming "WHERE'S MY HAIR?!?!?!"


You people are crazy funny! The finished prop look great...adding the sweater added so much.


----------



## lisa48317

This is just too funny! Love those eyes, too!


----------



## Metaluna Mutant

I prefer the bald look; though I really liked number nine. It looks great under the red light.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant

Where did the head come from?


----------



## Joiseygal

Metaluna Mutant said:


> Where did the head come from?


The head was a plastic skull I purchased at one of the major Halloween stores (sorry I forgot which one). I just modified it by adding the eyes, spray painting and cutting the mouth open because it was originally shut closed.


----------

